# Double Powerheads??



## woodsrunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi guys,
I am completely new to chainsaw milling and am trying to learn as much as possible before I buy/trade for a new saw to mill with. I've been reading all the threads I can find by using the search function on the double powerhead question. Seems like none of those threads are recent. So I thought I would bring it up again. So here are my questions:

1) Is there any consensus on 2 powerheads on a chainsaw mill?

2) Has anyone here actually run 2 powerheads? 

3) Why would the bar manufacturers make double ended bars if the 2 powerhead setup is no good?

I know Allan at Procut says no but I don't see any evidence to back that up just a statement on his website. (Not putting him down btw, just not sure I agree/understand) Then a member here (Railomatic) says yes and no (sort of depends on the post). I understand from his information tuning is very important to get a 2 powerhead setup to function correctly. 

I also know some have said it is not cost effective but in my situation that may not be true. I have two 372's and one 385 and can pick up a new 385 to match my current 385 for about what I could trade for a 3120. Two 385's would probably be a lot more useable off the mill than a 3120.

I had originally made up my mind to trade the 385 for a 395 and mill with that and I probably will do that. I just seem to be hung up and curious about the idea of this double powerhead setup. 

By the way my milling will be in pretty large hardwoods. 20 to 48 inches.
Red oak, white oak, walnut, cherry, chestnut oak, poplar. These would be butt cut offs from a timber sale I made this year and I hate to see all those big ol' cut offs get busted up for firewood. 

Look forward to your replies.

Woodsrunner


----------



## deeker (Dec 4, 2008)

Never have used a double power head mill. But.....it would stand to reason the faster better tuned Stihl (it is ALWAYS the case) would have to pull the husky up to its (Stihl) standard.   

How about the better, stronger, more torque saw will work harder pulling the lesser of the two up to its level.

It would take a hell of a big log for me to put on a second 088. I don't cut that big of trees. 

The two power heads sound great, until the above reality hits. It would add on a lot of extra weight, and would require a lot more oil than is in the saws reservoir.

Keep us posted.

Kevin


----------



## deeker (Dec 4, 2008)

The only time I slab out a big log, is to fit it on the band mill or make it small enough to haul to the trailer in a tight spot.

The 48" cut is pretty good sized. What about cutting one slab, turning 90 degrees, cutting and turning. Makes smaller cuts. And faster. 

Most of my customers cringe at anything bigger than a 12" board, the exception being counter/table tops. Mostly because of warping and slower drying.

Kevin


----------



## woodsrunner (Dec 4, 2008)

What i want to do is make live edged slabs out of some big walnut and white an red oak cut offs. Then I've got crotches I want to play with as well. Which pushes me towards a long bar and big powerhead. I don't have the big powerhead yet and my logic here (if there is any at all) is that i might get by with a smaller less expensive powerhead that could have more useability than the 3120 by going with a double powerhead setup. for instance I already have the 2 372s (5.3 hp +5.3 hp = 10.6 hp, 3120 = 8.4 hp). Does that make any sense?


----------



## Texas Traveler (Dec 4, 2008)

deeker said:


> The only time I slab out a big log, is to fit it on the band mill or make it small enough to haul to the trailer in a tight spot.
> 
> The 48" cut is pretty good sized. What about cutting one slab, turning 90 degrees, cutting and turning. Makes smaller cuts. And faster.
> 
> ...


 I have to admit, I am dumber then a box of rocks on running a saw backwards but one has to run backwards on 2 saw setup.

So how do you start one? by using the other to start it by engaging the chain?
I have run electric moters backward & I have seen diesel engines run backwards Blow the air intake filtor off & oil out of the crank case.


----------



## slabmaster (Dec 4, 2008)

I'd like to try one of these if i could find one.


----------



## deeker (Dec 4, 2008)

This is what it would look like...I have no pics...one powerhead would have the oil/gas fill caps facing the ground. The other would be facing caps up.

I don't know how well the saw would pull oil to the blade for an extended cut.

I use the 088 caps up or down dependent on tree location/position.

I have split a hell of a lot of big trees, free handed with a four foot blade.

And a long chalk line. Fairly good at it, and don't cut completely through the log, it would hit dirt and rocks.
And then make big wedges from branches to persuade the split to finish. With a BFH.

Looks ugly but works.

Kevin


----------



## deeker (Dec 4, 2008)

slabmaster said:


> I'd like to try one of these if i could find one.



Looks kinda like my old Jred 920. Sorta.


----------



## excess650 (Dec 4, 2008)

Two powerheads almost necessitates a two man operation unless you can cobble some clever rig together.

I tried milling with my 272xp and didn't think it had enough balls for the job. My 066 with big bore kit is 99cc and flat gets it done. A 385xp might work OK, but won't go as fast as a larger displacement saw.

If you're new to milling, try it with a single powerhead first. Also try it on wood 18"-24" prior to trying anything larger. Experience will tell you whether or not to go larger or to dual powerheads.


----------



## Backwood (Dec 4, 2008)

excess650 said:


> If you're new to milling, try it with a single powerhead first. .



Yep, try it with your 385 and see what you think. If you want a lot more power than that maybe think about getting an 090 which is 14hp I think. Then you could still mill without help.


----------



## oldsaw (Dec 4, 2008)

If you are by yourself, then you want to use a single powerhead. If you added up all the expense of using two powerheads, I think that getting one bigger one makes a heck of a lot more sense. 

I pull a 42" bar with an 066 milling and it does fine in hardwoods. 385 will do okay as well, 395 better yet.

Mark


----------



## BobL (Dec 5, 2008)

excess650 said:


> If you're new to milling, try it with a single powerhead first. Also try it on wood 18"-24" prior to trying anything larger. Experience will tell you whether or not to go larger or to dual powerheads.



Yep, agree 100%. A double head has to be more awkward, heavy and tricky. There is also lotsa merit in trying to mill with a small saw first. You learn how to maximize cutting speed using minimum power rather than relying on brute force to do the cutting.


----------



## woodshop (Dec 5, 2008)

BobL said:


> Yep, agree 100%. A double head has to be more awkward, heavy and tricky. There is also lotsa merit in trying to mill with a small saw first. You learn how to maximize cutting speed using minimum power rather than relying on brute force to do the cutting.



I also agree with these guys... get some experience on a single engine mill first so you know what you're up against.


----------



## woodsrunner (Dec 5, 2008)

*Thanks*

For all the replies guys. Good info from those more experienced than I.


----------

